# Drift Sock



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Was wondering if this would be a good investment while drift fishing some offshore spots . Does anyone here use one ? and thoughts on this idea ? I’m trying to keep the bait in the strike zone a little longer.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Never even heard of one being used in saltwater but don't know why it wouldn't work on a smaller boat.


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

I have a 22 ft pro line it’s not too big


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Wouldnt it just be easier to bump the boat in and out of gear/hold on a spot?


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Yeah I’m doing this now and it’s pretty taxing cutting baits watching machine also having my fishing rod in my hands during all of this


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

You need to hire an octopus


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Think of the drift sock like a sail.

You can perform a maneuver with the drift sock and your motor in gear akin to the sailor's "Heave To" and your boat will stay in one spot.

It's much easier to just google it and watch some YouTube videos than for me to try and describe.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Drift socks are very common in saltwater fishing.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Really? Never seen one in Florida.


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Yes I was thinking 🤔 the same thing. I use to drag my anchor a few years ago when I commercial fished out of Tarpon Springs but those anchors were like 50 lbs and this bottom is different. I put it on order and I will try it out and report back.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Catchemall said:


> Really? Never seen one in Florida.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

That dude's a Yankee, probably brought it from Jersey, doesn't count:glare:


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Along with fishing use, it can be very helpful in a mechanical breakdown where you may not have enough anchor to reach the bottom or in a storm to keep her pointed into the wind.


----------



## FoleyJames (Feb 5, 2015)

Trolling motor with spot lock. Well worth the $ so you can actually relax and fish.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I've thought of that as well. I have a drift sock for bay fishing when it's windy. I can cleat if off amidships and keep the boat drifting properly. Or put it dead center off the stern and use it to keep my stern from swinging to bad fishing a bank or ledge. Would be nice to drift bow to and not swing so bad offshore as well.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

FoleyJames said:


> Trolling motor with spot lock. Well worth the $ so you can actually relax and fish.


As much as I'd love to have one on my bayboat, negotiating with the wife for $2k isn't in the cards. I use a drift sock regularly, both inshore and offshore...when there's a wind pushing the boat it works really well.


----------



## FoleyJames (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey PhotoFishin. I feel your pain!


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

I’m in the same situation . I picked it up yesterday and will give it a whirl on Saturday looks like conditions around here are better than last week !


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

A 5 or 7 gallon bucket works also ! and cheaper !


----------



## Wolfithius (Sep 8, 2013)

New to Gulf fishing and need advice on this drift issue. I was out Saturday bottom fishing in 70-80 feet of water. Tried 8 ounce on Carolina rig and line was angled about 45 degrees to the side. Added 8 more ounces...still angled severely. 


1. Can you still catch them with that angle? Caught trigger. But no snapper, although lost one. Fishing public reef.


2. Is it better to anchor, windsock or drag anchor? I am sure trolling motor with i-Pilot is best answer.


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

I use 12 to 16oz to deal with current draging anchor is a good way to lose one the drift sock works well you still need a good drift line and bottom to cover


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Anchor and chum, they will come.


----------



## Wolfithius (Sep 8, 2013)

seems like if it is current that is pulling you, drift sock would not work, but it would if it was wind. I think I will learn to use the anchor buoy and drop anchor. I have 400 feet of rode.


----------



## VandalRefugee (Jul 16, 2016)

I have a 26 ft center console, we went out on the 4th and we were drifting at 2.5 knots. A 5 gallon bucket with no holes drilled in it had no effect on our speed. Maybe it was mostly the current but the winds were a good 10-12 knots too. I'm more confident in rigging a break away anchor and letting that get set, then adjusting the scope as I need, but that might not work on smaller structure. 

How hard is it to bring in the drift sock when you reset the drift? I generally fish solo so it's tough to drift or hold your position with the engines.


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

There is a trip line makes it easy I only use about 15 ft of line on the dock! I fish a lot myself as well I trying to save for a i pilot one day maybe tax time lol if the man throws me a bone lol


----------

